# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  سبب نهي المرأة المحرمة عن لبس النقاب

## المعدن النفيس

*
 سبب نهي المرأة المحرمة عن لبس النقاب* 
*=============================*
*

نهى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المرأة المحرمة بحج أو عمرة أن تلبس النقاب والقفازين ،
رواه البخاري.
ولم يَرِدْ أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى المرأة المحرمة أن تستر وجهها ،
 ولا أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرها بكشف وجهها .
ولذلك كانت النساء المحرمات على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يغطين وجوههن بغير النقاب إذا مر بهن الرجال الأجانب .
فنهي المرأة عن لبس النقاب والقفازين معناه :
أنها لا تلبس ثيابا مفصلة على قدر الوجه واليدين ، وليس معناه أنها لا تغطيهما مطلقا .
وهذا كما نهى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الرجل المحرمأن يلبس القميص والسراويل (تشبه البنطلون) ؛
فهذا ليس معناه أن يبقى الرجل عاريا ، بل يستر بدنه بالإزار والرداء .
فالرجل نهي عن لبس الثياب المفصلة على قدر البدن ،
وأمر بستر بدنه بغير ذلك من الثياب ، فكذلك المرأة نهيت عن لبس النقاب والقفازين ،لكنها تستر وجهها وكفيها بغيرهما .



قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :" فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
لم يشرع لها [يعني : المرأة]كشف الوجه في الإحرام ولا غيره ،
وإنما جاء النص بالنهي عن النقاب خاصة ، كما جاء بالنهي عن القفازين ، 
وجاء النهي عن لبس القميص والسراويل ، ومعلوم أن نهيه عن لبس هذه الأشياء
لم يُرِدْ أنها تكون مكشوفة لا تستر البتة ، بل قد أجمع الناس على أن الرجل يستر بدنه بالرداء والإزار ...
فكيف يزاد على موجَب النص ، ويفهم منه أنه شرع لها كشف وجهها بين الملأ جهارا ؟ 
فأي نص اقتضى هذا ، أو مفهوم أو عموم أو قياس أو مصلحة ؟
!بل وجه المرأة كبدن الرجل ، يحرم ستره بالمُفَصَّل على قدره كالنقاب والبرقع ، 
بل وَكَيَدِها ، يحرم سترها بالمُفَصَّل على قدر اليد كالقفاز ، 
وأما سترها بالكم ، وستر الوجه بالملاءة والخمار والثوب : فلم يُنه عنه البتة"
انتهى من " بدائع الفوائد "



وجاء في " فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة "
" لا تلبس المحرمة بحج أو عمرة نقابا ولا قفازين حتى تحل من نسكها التحلل الأول ،
وإنما تسدل خمار رأسها على وجهها إذا خشيت أن يراها رجال أجانب ،
وليست خشيتها من ذلك مستمرة ؛ لأن بعض النساء ينفردن بمحارمهن ،
ومن لم تتمكن من الانفراد عن الأجانب تستمر سادلة خمارها على وجهها ،
ولا حرج عليها في ذلك ، وهكذا تغطي يديها بغير القفازين ، كالعباءة .
وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم" انتهى .



وقال الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله :
" ومعنى : ( لا تنتقب المرأة ولا تلبس القفازين ) أي :
لا تلبس ما فُصِّلَ وقُطِّعَ وخِيط لأجل الوجه كالنقاب ، ولأجل اليدين كالقفازين ,
لا أن المراد أنها لا تغطي وجهها وكفيها كما توهمه البعض ، 
فإنه يجب سترهما ، لكن بغير النقاب والقفازين " .
انتهى من "مجموع فتاوى ابن باز"



وقال الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله في "الشرح الممتع"
"لم يرد عن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم نهي المرأة عن تغطية وجهها،
وإنما ورد النهي عن النقاب ، والنقاب أخص من تغطية الوجه ،
لكون النقاب لباس الوجه ،فكأن المرأة نهيت عن لباس الوجه ،
كما نهي الرجل عن لباس الجسم" انتهى .



وبهذا يتبين أن سبب نهي المرأة المحرمة عن لبس النقاب :
هو كونه قد فُصِّل على قدر الوجه ،
ولهذا قال العلماء : وجه المرأة في الإحرام كبدن الرجل .
والله أعلم . 
الإسلام سؤال وجواب*



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## حكاية روووح

باااارك الله فيييييييك على التوضيح

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> باااارك الله فيييييييك على التوضيح


وفيج بارك الله يالغالية
شكرا يزاج الله خيرا على طيب مرورج

----------


## متأمله

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مهرة القصر

رُزقتِ أعالي الجِنانْ ورِضى الرّحْمَن ♥ 

«اللهمَّ صلِّ على محمَّد وعلى آل محمَّد، كما صليتَ على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم؛ إنَّك حميدٌ مجيد 
اللهمَّ بارِك على محمَّد وعلى آل محمَّد، كما باركتَ على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم؛ إنَّك حميدٌ مجيد»
،،

----------


## مسلمه مصرية

*جزاكي الله خيرا*

----------


## WoWsKy3

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ثريا 2014

شكرا اختي عالتوضيح وجزاج الله خير

----------


## الساحرة

نهى المرأه عن لبس النقاب في الحرم 

يعني عن تغطية الوجه 

يعني كيف تستر وجهها و هو منهي اساسا 

المعذره يا اخوات ، لكن كلام الرسول عليه السلام واضح 

كانت النساء تنتقب يعني ترفع طرف الحجاب على الوجه ، لما يمر بجانبهم الرجال ، يعني نفس حريم اول ، و هذا كان من كثر حياءهم 

اذا كان واجب كان الرسول عليه السلام بيوجبه اساسا على جميع المسلمات 

فالرسول نهاهم عن هذا الفعل اللي هو النقاب لما يكونون ع الاقل في الحرم 

انا شخصيا فهمته بمعناه ، مش محتاج اصلا للتوضيح ! 

و كل يؤخذ من قوله و يترك الا صاحب هذا القبر اللي هو الرسول عليه السلام ، كلام العلماء مش معصوم من الخطـأ 

و كل وحده تستفت نفسها

----------


## ام راشد وسعيد



----------


## المعدن النفيس

> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


وفيج بارك الله ويزاج خيرا أختي
شكرا لجميل مرورج

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> نهى المرأه عن لبس النقاب في الحرم 
> 
> يعني عن تغطية الوجه 
> 
> يعني كيف تستر وجهها و هو منهي اساسا 
> 
> المعذره يا اخوات ، لكن كلام الرسول عليه السلام واضح 
> 
> كانت النساء تنتقب يعني ترفع طرف الحجاب على الوجه ، لما يمر بجانبهم الرجال ، يعني نفس حريم اول ، و هذا كان من كثر حياءهم 
> ...


صلى الله عليه وسلم
أختي الفتوى واضحة 
يعني المرأة تغطي وجهها في العمرة والحج بغير النقاب
تسدل على وجهها من فوق الرأس بشيلة (غشوة )

----------

